# Removal of rock and tar roof



## jimmyaf (Apr 25, 2006)

My landloard asked me to re roof his house for him. I have roofed 3 tab before over existing 3 tab. Unfortunatley his house has rock and tar for the roof. How hard is it to remove it and how does someone go about doing it. THX


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I have done a few and once you get it started it comes off pretty easily. 

Protect everything underneathfrom dropping rocks. On my first one, I parked my '68 Chevelle SS 396 a little too close and ended up getting the front clip repainted.


----------



## jimmyaf (Apr 25, 2006)

*did you just use a flat shovel?*

and just scrape it all to one side??


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Tear off the whole thing, tar, felts, gravel down to the roof deck. I hope you have someone that knows how to flat roof.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

dont screw around with flat roofing unless you know what your doing, it could be an expensive lesson. if its coal tar pitch then it could also be a painfull lesson.

RooferJim


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Yup, square point shovels. We didn't have any flat roof sections, you have to be careful with them.


----------



## jimmyaf (Apr 25, 2006)

*Pitched roof*

The roof is not flat, it actually has a pitch to it. My fear is the tear off part


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes the fun part as well. You dont have to be nuts to be a roofer "but it does help".

RooferJim

www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

It is still a low slope system to be installed? What is the pitch?


----------



## jimmyaf (Apr 25, 2006)

*pitch*

2/12 maybe 3/12 at the most, the bids have came in at 4200-5300 for 30 yr shingles


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

On that slope, if you can even get it 100% waterproof with shingles, there is no way the shignles will last. The shingle manufacturers will not even warrant the material on that slope. I would suggest going with a low slope roof.

If you do not like the idea of the look of a low slope roof, check this out

http://www.cooleygroup.com/webcont.nsf/0/bldindex

The Illusions line is a low slope membrane that is manufactured to look like an architectural shingle. Perfect for those marginal slopes.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

I would recomend against shingling that low of a pitch,but if they insist then you could apply a layer of Grace I&W then shingle it. It would be foolish to just shingle over paper on that low a pitch.

RooferJim

www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------

